# Anyone experience an ectopic? What are the symptoms?



## brittbray04

Hi ladies! I am just wondering if anyone who has experienced an ectopic can share their symptoms they experienced. I am asking because I feel a sharp pain on my left side. It is not constant, it comes and goes and doesnt last very long. I used clomid to achieve this pregnancy and I went into my OB to get looked at when I experienced pain on my left side, similar to the pain I'm feeling now, the doc thought it might be over stimulation of my ovaries and did an internal ultrasound and found a large cyst on mu left ovary which is what was causing the discomfort. So I'm a little nervous that this could be an ectopic or the cyst could still be there and is causing the discomfort. Any input? I'm driving myself insane wondering! I won't have my first scan until April 19th!


----------



## brittbray04

Bump*


----------



## lindblum

I've not had one, i did a quick search and found this:

What are the symptoms of an ectopic pregnancy?

Symptoms typically develop around the 6th week of pregnancy. This is about two weeks after a missed period if you have regular periods. However, symptoms may develop at any time between 4 and 10 weeks of pregnancy. You may not be aware that you are pregnant. For example, your periods may not be regular, or you may be using contraception and not realise it has failed. Symptoms can also start about the time a period is due. At first you may think the symptoms are just a late period.

Symptoms include one or more of the following.

Pain on one side of the lower abdomen. It may develop sharply, or may slowly get worse over several days. It can become severe.
Vaginal bleeding often occurs, but not always. It is often different to the bleeding of a period. For example, the bleeding may be heavier or lighter than a normal period. The blood may look darker. However, you may think the bleeding is a late period.
Other symptoms may occur such as diarrhoea, feeling faint, or pain on passing faeces (stools).
Shoulder-tip pain may develop. This is due to some blood leaking into the abdomen and irritating the diaphragm (the muscle used to breathe).
If the Fallopian tube ruptures and causes internal bleeding, you may develop severe pain or 'collapse'. This is an emergency as the bleeding is heavy.
Sometimes there are no warning symptoms (such as pain) before the tube ruptures. Therefore 'collapse' due to sudden heavy internal bleeding is sometimes the first sign of an ectopic pregnancy.
https://www.patient.co.uk/health/Ectopic-Pregnancy.htm

hope it turns out to be just the cyst xx


----------



## brittbray04

Thanks! I'm stilling hoping to hear from some people who have experienced this!


----------



## Catlover28

Hello :hi:

I have had an etopic - my main symptom was a purplish bleed at 6 weeks exactly - very much like prune-juice, then after this i had a constant pain on one side of my abdomen and also a feeling of being constipated, the pain was agony. The embyro/tube was removed at 8 weeks so all the syptoms happened within the two weeks between 6-8 weeks.
I've heard other ladies have had a red bleed so i think symptoms can differ, however i didn't get any pain/symptoms until 6 weeks so fx'd that's just ur little bean snuggling in :happydance:

xx


----------



## ebannawuoyohw

I had a cyst that was causing pain, they thought e topic but I had sac in my uterus aswell. It's very rare to have both. They did another scan today and believe it is just the corpus leteum now and I saw little baby. I'm sure you have the same as me wish you all the best xx


----------



## GreyGirl

I had an ectopic with my first (and only before this) pregnancy. My symptoms started around 6 weeks and I had emergency surgery at almost 7 to remove tube and baby. My main symptom was horrendous leg pain down my right leg and sharp pains on my right side. I don't remember much else except it was agony. I also bled bright red.


----------



## cazi77

My 2nd m/c was an ectopic treated with methotrexate. My symptoms were constant dull ache on left side, 0 pregnancy symptoms and pregnancy tests that didn't get darker (or lighter) my Hcg got stuck just below 200. I didn't have spotting. 

With this pregnancy I had the dull ache again on my left side had scans at 6, 8 and 10 weeks and I have cyst which caused the ache.

Hope everything turns out well for you x


----------



## brittbray04

Thank you so much everyone! I'm thinking it is the cyst that the doc found when he did an ultrasound when I was on the clomid because the pain comes and goes, it isn't that severe and it feels pretty much the same as what I was feeling from the cyst.


----------



## TraceC

My last one was Ectopic on my left. I felt stabing pains off and on from about 4 weeks, and started to spot off and on too. One morning at 3 am I woke to horrific pains on my right side (due to bleeding) and was rushed to have emergency removal of left tube. If you have the pain go back to GP and tell them that its really nasty pain (fib a bit if you need to) and that you would like a early emergency scan. I did that with this baby and got a scan at 4+2


----------



## Tawn

My pg was ectopic, and my symptoms were actually pretty normal pregnancy symptoms (hpt lines got darker each time, uterus "stretching" cramps, absolutely no bleeding or spotting etc) but then one day I had some left-sided pain which was followed by some af type cramps. Then the shooting pain down my left leg (front of thigh) started and the pain leveled out to be pretty unnoticeable but I still was able to get a scan in the next day. They found a yolk sac in left tube and a "pseudosac" in my uterus, and started prepping me for surgery to lose the tube but luckily they found my HCG was falling very quickly and my body "resolved itself" and I started bleeding two days later. 

Just goes to show that the symptoms vary a lot and if your intuition says something is off or you are worried, I would recommend pushing for an earlier scan just to be safe and to put your mind at ease! 

A lot of ladies on here get pain from cysts though, so if you already know you have one on that side I am sure that is what this is for you. :hugs: good luck and :dust:


----------



## brittbray04

TraceC said:


> My last one was Ectopic on my left. I felt stabing pains off and on from about 4 weeks, and started to spot off and on too. One morning at 3 am I woke to horrific pains on my right side (due to bleeding) and was rushed to have emergency removal of left tube. If you have the pain go back to GP and tell them that its really nasty pain (fib a bit if you need to) and that you would like a early emergency scan. I did that with this baby and got a scan at 4+2


TraceC, were you able to see anything at 4+2? I am worried that if I go in there now, they wont be able to see anything and might misdiagnose me.


----------



## brittbray04

Tawn said:


> My pg was ectopic, and my symptoms were actually pretty normal pregnancy symptoms (hpt lines got darker each time, uterus "stretching" cramps, absolutely no bleeding or spotting etc) but then one day I had some left-sided pain which was followed by some af type cramps. Then the shooting pain down my left leg (front of thigh) started and the pain leveled out to be pretty unnoticeable but I still was able to get a scan in the next day. They found a yolk sac in left tube and a "pseudosac" in my uterus, and started prepping me for surgery to lose the tube but luckily they found my HCG was falling very quickly and my body "resolved itself" and I started bleeding two days later.
> 
> Just goes to show that the symptoms vary a lot and if your intuition says something is off or you are worried, I would recommend pushing for an earlier scan just to be safe and to put your mind at ease!
> 
> How far along we're you when you had the scan to diagnose the ectopic? I decided to go to the ER last night and they did a scan. They didn't see anything in my tubes or in my uterus. The doctor said it was to early to see anything so he could t rule out ectopic but he said the my endometrium lining is thick and that is a good sign. But he also didnt see a cyst. I made an appt with my own OB for Friday and they are going to take another look at it and get another beta.


----------



## brittbray04

Tawn said:


> My pg was ectopic, and my symptoms were actually pretty normal pregnancy symptoms (hpt lines got darker each time, uterus "stretching" cramps, absolutely no bleeding or spotting etc) but then one day I had some left-sided pain which was followed by some af type cramps. Then the shooting pain down my left leg (front of thigh) started and the pain leveled out to be pretty unnoticeable but I still was able to get a scan in the next day. They found a yolk sac in left tube and a "pseudosac" in my uterus, and started prepping me for surgery to lose the tube but luckily they found my HCG was falling very quickly and my body "resolved itself" and I started bleeding two days later.
> 
> Just goes to show that the symptoms vary a lot and if your intuition says something is off or you are worried, I would recommend pushing for an earlier scan just to be safe and to put your mind at ease!
> 
> A lot of ladies on here get pain from cysts though, so if you already know you have one on that side I am sure that is what this is for you. :hugs: good luck and :dust:


How far along we're you when you had the scan to diagnose the ectopic? I decided to go to the ER last night and they did a scan. They didn't see anything in my tubes or in my uterus. The doctor said it was to early to see anything so he could t rule out ectopic but he said the my endometrium lining is thick and that is a good sign. But he also didnt see a cyst. I made an appt with my own OB for Friday and they are going to take another look at it and get another beta.


----------



## Tawn

I was 5w+1day on the day of my scan (by my best guess, I got pregnant right after getting off the pill but I was 95% sure of what day I ovulated).

Did you get an abdominal or vaginal scan at the ER? They tried to scan me abdominally but they couldn't see anything well enough so I chose to have a vaginal u/s because I was desperate to "rule out" ectopic. Maybe if your was abdominal ask for a vaginal at OB so they can have a really good look?


----------



## brittbray04

Tawn said:


> I was 5w+1day on the day of my scan (by my best guess, I got pregnant right after getting off the pill but I was 95% sure of what day I ovulated).
> 
> Did you get an abdominal or vaginal scan at the ER? They tried to scan me abdominally but they couldn't see anything well enough so I chose to have a vaginal u/s because I was desperate to "rule out" ectopic. Maybe if your was abdominal ask for a vaginal at OB so they can have a really good look?

I had both last night! I'm hoping since I will be five weeks on Friday they will be able to see at least a gestational sac and that it will be in my uterus!


----------



## angelbabyz

I had an ectopic a year ago following a miscarriage. With my ectopic, I felt totally normal. I never even bled (I only bled after my medication to treat the ectopic). My hcg was not doubling properly so my dr followed me close until she found it to be ectopic. With my current pregnancy (I'm a healthy 27 weeks) I had horrible pain in my ovary areas and was TERRIFIED it was another ectopic. The pain lasted many weeks but never turned out to be anything bad at all. It just goes to show you that you never know. Things dont always have to be by the book.

Hang in there!


----------



## Tawn

Ohhh Brittbray, :hugs: I am sure you will see your bean all nestled safe in your uterus! This early on, I am sure a couple of days would make all the difference as far as your scans go! 

Are you still having any pain? Or has it settled down?


----------



## brittbray04

Tawn, it has settled down today. I had an episode earlier in the day where I felt the sharp dull pain and it shot down my leg and it only lasted briefly. When I made the appt for Friday she said that if they don't see anything in my uterus or tube they might send me down to radiology and do an ultrasound to see if I might have a blood clot! I am very anxious for all of this worrying to be over already! Thank you again for everyone's kind response!


----------



## Tawn

I am sure it is just growing pains and you and the bean will be doing wonderfully. I will be thinking positive thoughts for you for your scan on Friday (some happy tears after seeing your bean for the first time sounds just about right!)

Please keep us updated with how things go. :hugs:


----------



## brittbray04

Tawn said:


> I am sure it is just growing pains and you and the bean will be doing wonderfully. I will be thinking positive thoughts for you for your scan on Friday (some happy tears after seeing your bean for the first time sounds just about right!)
> 
> Please keep us updated with how things go. :hugs:

I just wanted to give you an update. We had an ultrasound on Monday and all went well. We saw the ges. Sac and the yolk sac and it eas in my uterus and everything looked great and my HCG level was great! The dr found some fluid behind my uterus on the left side and he said that's what is causing my discomfort, he said he wasn't worried. I go back in two weeks to have another ultrasound so we can see the heartbeat! Thank you again for all of the support! Good luck with all of your future endeavors!


----------



## Tawn

Somehow I didn't get a notification on your update Brittbray! That is amazing news! Congrats! I wish you the happiest and healthiest 9months!


----------



## Zoe_x

Hi Tawn, just seen the news about your loss, I am so sorry to hear this :( hope you are ok xx

And great news to the OP on your scan :) I have one on Monday due to suspected ectopic I am so nervous :( H&H 9 months to you xx


----------



## Tawn

Thanks, Zoe. Yes it was a very difficult experience but we are TTC again straight away cause the doctor OK'd it so just waiting to O now.

:hugs: to you for your scan on Monday! What makes you/your doctor suspect ectopic? Are you having any left or right sided pain? I will keep my fingers crossed for you for Monday that you see your little bean all safe and sound in the right place!


----------



## brittbray04

Tawn said:


> Thanks, Zoe. Yes it was a very difficult experience but we are TTC again straight away cause the doctor OK'd it so just waiting to O now.
> 
> :hugs: to you for your scan on Monday! What makes you/your doctor suspect ectopic? Are you having any left or right sided pain? I will keep my fingers crossed for you for Monday that you see your little bean all safe and sound in the right place!

Good luck Tawn! I will keep m fingers crossed that you guys get your BFP immediately and you go o. To have a H&H 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## Zoe_x

Tawn said:


> Thanks, Zoe. Yes it was a very difficult experience but we are TTC again straight away cause the doctor OK'd it so just waiting to O now.
> 
> :hugs: to you for your scan on Monday! What makes you/your doctor suspect ectopic? Are you having any left or right sided pain? I will keep my fingers crossed for you for Monday that you see your little bean all safe and sound in the right place!

I can't even imagine how awful it must have been :hugs: yeah all the pain/cramps I have had have only been on my right side and the day before yesterday and yesterday I was have shoulder pain in my right shoulder so that's why early preg unit sent me to a&e.. Was not a fun trip I can tell you! I was annoyed because I waited for 4 hours to be seen by a doctor and the nurse told me several times I would be sent straight up to the early preg unit for a scan only to be told by the doctor I would have to wait until monday because they 'couldnt fit me in'.. No bleeding or spotting though so far fingers crossed apart from some slightly brown discharge a few days ago so just praying my bean is ok and in the right place! Monday seems like forever away :( x


----------



## Tawn

Awww Zoe! That sounds awful! I remember how stressed and nervous I was waiting for my scan (and then we had to wait two more days after that not knowing whether there was hope or not) and that was one of the worst things I've ever dealt with, the pain of not knowing! So I am so sorry they were such a pain to deal with and you have to wait for Monday. I am crossing my fingers AND my toes for you that you have a cyst or some fluid like Becci which is causing your pain and your bean is safe and sound! :hugs: hun, and just know I am always here if you need to talk because I've been there and I know how intense the waiting is! 

Keep me updated on Monday, I am praying as hard as I can that your blueberry is safe and sound!


----------



## Zoe_x

Tawn said:


> Awww Zoe! That sounds awful! I remember how stressed and nervous I was waiting for my scan (and then we had to wait two more days after that not knowing whether there was hope or not) and that was one of the worst things I've ever dealt with, the pain of not knowing! So I am so sorry they were such a pain to deal with and you have to wait for Monday. I am crossing my fingers AND my toes for you that you have a cyst or some fluid like Becci which is causing your pain and your bean is safe and sound! :hugs: hun, and just know I am always here if you need to talk because I've been there and I know how intense the waiting is!
> 
> Keep me updated on Monday, I am praying as hard as I can that your blueberry is safe and sound!

Aww thankyou sweetie that's so lovely of you! I am trying to keep thinking positive, I think I am more concerned that even if they locate the pregnancy in the right place, that I am going to be behind on my dates so might end up seeing nothing and will then face another wait to see what the score is! I just want Monday to hurry up already! I've got three piece of coursework to write for my degree in less than 3 weeks and I just can't concentrate on anything but this baby right now! Got my fingers crossed you get your BFP again soon :) :hugs:


----------



## Zoe_x

Tawn said:


> Awww Zoe! That sounds awful! I remember how stressed and nervous I was waiting for my scan (and then we had to wait two more days after that not knowing whether there was hope or not) and that was one of the worst things I've ever dealt with, the pain of not knowing! So I am so sorry they were such a pain to deal with and you have to wait for Monday. I am crossing my fingers AND my toes for you that you have a cyst or some fluid like Becci which is causing your pain and your bean is safe and sound! :hugs: hun, and just know I am always here if you need to talk because I've been there and I know how intense the waiting is!
> 
> Keep me updated on Monday, I am praying as hard as I can that your blueberry is safe and sound!

Hey hun, just thought I'd update you, went for scan today and bean was in the right place albeit measuring 6 days behind but we saw the heartbeat so all seems good so far :) picture is my avatar! Hope you are getting on ok and catch that eggy soon so you can be over on these boards with us again :)) x


----------



## Tawn

WhoooHOOO! So so SO happy for you Zoe! What a relief that must be! :hugs: Congrats on seeing your lil' bean and I hope you have an amazingly happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## inluv_15

Hi everyone,

Sorry if this i long, but I really need some advise... I had a miscarriage at the end of October this year and immediately fell pregnant again a week or two after. Last week, on Wednesday, I had my hcg levels checked and they were 1092 and then on Friday 2220. So they doubled appropriately. We think I am about 7 weeks along but it is hard to tell right now because I haven't had my period in between my miscarriage and now. Since then I had been having a very dull ache (more like a little twinge) on my right side. Then this Wednesday, I started spotting a very tiny bit and it was brown (almost no red). There wasn't even enough to fill one of those thin pads. I really only could see this when I wiped. I have been nauseous for a few weeks and it is getting worst. My breasts are a little sensitive (and hurt if I run on go down the steps too fast lol). Anyways, today I went to see my nurse to let her know about all of this. She looked to make sure my cervix was closed, which it was. Ordered for me to have an ultrasound next Monday morning and took another blood test to check my hcg (results will be in only on Monday). When I explained about the dull ache


----------



## inluv_15

inluv_15 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry if this i long, but I really need some advise... I had a miscarriage at the end of October this year and immediately fell pregnant again a week or two after. Last week, on Wednesday, I had my hcg levels checked and they were 1092 and then on Friday 2220. So they doubled appropriately. We think I am about 7 weeks along but it is hard to tell right now because I haven't had my period in between my miscarriage and now. Since then I had been having a very dull ache (more like a little twinge) on my right side. Then this Wednesday, I started spotting a very tiny bit and it was brown (almost no red). There wasn't even enough to fill one of those thin pads. I really only could see this when I wiped. I have been nauseous for a few weeks and it is getting worst. My breasts are a little sensitive (and hurt if I run on go down the steps too fast lol). Anyways, today I went to see my nurse to let her know about all of this. She looked to make sure my cervix was closed, which it was. Ordered for me to have an ultrasound next Monday morning and took another blood test to check my hcg (results will be in only on Monday). When I explained about the dull ache

sorry I sent this without being finished lol

Anyways, I told her about the dull ache and she said it could be my ovaries or just my uterus stretching and that we would know more once I had done the ultrasound. The thing that is bothering me is this dull twinge I get sometimes... :S And if I press on my right side (granted you have to put quite a bit of pressure), it hurts. I was just wondering if anyone had experienced this and found out they had an ectopic? Should I worry? I know I will be getting answers soon but I have read things that scared me... I don't want it to be to late and my tube to rupture... HELP please! 

Thanks in advance :))


----------



## inluv_15

inluv_15 said:


> inluv_15 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry if this i long, but I really need some advise... I had a miscarriage at the end of October this year and immediately fell pregnant again a week or two after. Last week, on Wednesday, I had my hcg levels checked and they were 1092 and then on Friday 2220. So they doubled appropriately. We think I am about 7 weeks along but it is hard to tell right now because I haven't had my period in between my miscarriage and now. Since then I had been having a very dull ache (more like a little twinge) on my right side. Then this Wednesday, I started spotting a very tiny bit and it was brown (almost no red). There wasn't even enough to fill one of those thin pads. I really only could see this when I wiped. I have been nauseous for a few weeks and it is getting worst. My breasts are a little sensitive (and hurt if I run on go down the steps too fast lol). Anyways, today I went to see my nurse to let her know about all of this. She looked to make sure my cervix was closed, which it was. Ordered for me to have an ultrasound next Monday morning and took another blood test to check my hcg (results will be in only on Monday). When I explained about the dull ache
> 
> sorry I sent this without being finished lol
> 
> Anyways, I told her about the dull ache and she said it could be my ovaries or just my uterus stretching and that we would know more once I had done the ultrasound. The thing that is bothering me is this dull twinge I get sometimes... :S And if I press on my right side (granted you have to put quite a bit of pressure), it hurts. I was just wondering if anyone had experienced this and found out they had an ectopic? Should I worry? I know I will be getting answers soon but I have read things that scared me... I don't want it to be to late and my tube to rupture... HELP please!
> 
> Thanks in advance :))Click to expand...

Oh yeah, sorry again. The "spotting" lasted no even a day and a half. I hope nothing else shows up, but right now and since yesterday afternoon, it has completely stopped :)


----------



## MamaTex

inluv_15 said:


> inluv_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inluv_15 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry if this i long, but I really need some advise... I had a miscarriage at the end of October this year and immediately fell pregnant again a week or two after. Last week, on Wednesday, I had my hcg levels checked and they were 1092 and then on Friday 2220. So they doubled appropriately. We think I am about 7 weeks along but it is hard to tell right now because I haven't had my period in between my miscarriage and now. Since then I had been having a very dull ache (more like a little twinge) on my right side. Then this Wednesday, I started spotting a very tiny bit and it was brown (almost no red). There wasn't even enough to fill one of those thin pads. I really only could see this when I wiped. I have been nauseous for a few weeks and it is getting worst. My breasts are a little sensitive (and hurt if I run on go down the steps too fast lol). Anyways, today I went to see my nurse to let her know about all of this. She looked to make sure my cervix was closed, which it was. Ordered for me to have an ultrasound next Monday morning and took another blood test to check my hcg (results will be in only on Monday). When I explained about the dull ache
> 
> sorry I sent this without being finished lol
> 
> Anyways, I told her about the dull ache and she said it could be my ovaries or just my uterus stretching and that we would know more once I had done the ultrasound. The thing that is bothering me is this dull twinge I get sometimes... :S And if I press on my right side (granted you have to put quite a bit of pressure), it hurts. I was just wondering if anyone had experienced this and found out they had an ectopic? Should I worry? I know I will be getting answers soon but I have read things that scared me... I don't want it to be to late and my tube to rupture... HELP please!
> 
> Thanks in advance :))Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, sorry again. The "spotting" lasted no even a day and a half. I hope nothing else shows up, but right now and since yesterday afternoon, it has completely stopped :)Click to expand...

If you are spotting brown, that is probably just old blood. I have felt twinges myself every now and again. I am glad to hear the spotting has stopped. Good luck with the scan next week :) The rest of your symptoms sound on par with pregnancy. This thread is pretty helpful as I was wondering if I had an ectopic pregnancy. The ultra sound is going to give a clearer picture of what may or may not be going on. I have my next one on Friday. By then I hope to see that the baby is growing in the right place!!


----------



## inluv_15

Thank you MamaTex!! :)

My nurse said the same thing about the blood :) I just got worried because from what I read, ectopics can be accompanied by brow spotting... But I'll stay positive that it is just what you and my nurse have said ;) 
If the twinges become worst though, should that be cause for worry. Did your twinges eventually hurt? 

I hope everything will go beautifully for you on your ultrasound next Friday!! :D 
I am really looking forward to hearing the baby's heart beat :) (I never did with my first pregnancy)

Thanks again and good luck!


----------



## inluv_15

Ha no... :(( Started spotting again.... :S Just a tiny little bit but it is redder and since the nurse had said my cervix was closed and there was only a little brown left I guess this is really bad news... I really don't want to lose another baby... This is just nerve racking... :(((


----------



## MamaTex

inluv_15 said:


> Thank you MamaTex!! :)
> 
> My nurse said the same thing about the blood :) I just got worried because from what I read, ectopics can be accompanied by brow spotting... But I'll stay positive that it is just what you and my nurse have said ;)
> If the twinges become worst though, should that be cause for worry. Did your twinges eventually hurt?
> 
> I hope everything will go beautifully for you on your ultrasound next Friday!! :D
> I am really looking forward to hearing the baby's heart beat :) (I never did with my first pregnancy)
> 
> Thanks again and good luck!

My twinges felt like sharp pains but after talking with some ladies on here, it could just be round ligament pain. The twinges are isolated and aren't continuous so I am not going to worry too much. Good luck to you too :)


----------

